# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أمر حيرني عسى خيرا أرجو أن أجد له إجابة من أخواتي

## أمة الله العائدة

السلام عليكم اخواتي لدي امر حيرني لي صديقة حلمت بي اني نزغت الحجاب و الجلباب و ارتدي سروالا جديدا    
فهل لهذا تفسير ارجو لمن لديها فكرة ان تفيدني مع العلم ان هذه المرة الثانية فقد حلمت صديقة اخري بنفس الشيء من مدة

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

خيرًا رأيتِ, وخيرًا يكون - بإذن الله - والأفضل الاستفسار عن تفسير الرؤى من أهل العلم المختصين, وفقكِ الله وعصمكِ من كل شر.

----------

